# Best Oil for fill holes on PM1236



## chhedausa (Jan 22, 2015)

Will the iso 68 oil recommended for use in the gear box be acceptable to use on the fill holes and ways on a pm1236 or should I get some way oil?  Any particular way oil recommended?

I have been using 3in1 on my old Jet.


----------



## Sandia (Jan 22, 2015)

3 and 1 oil is too light weight for your ways and oilers. I would recommend Mobil Vactra. It is a lot thicker and will stay on the ways a lot longer.


Sandia


----------



## mksj (Jan 22, 2015)

Way oil will stick to the ways better then regular oil because it has tackifiers. There is some discussion about oils at the end of this post. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/28762-PM-45M-Spindle-Seals-Replacement

I use the Mobile Vactra #2 oil on my PM1340GT. Pretty inexpensive at Enco when on sale with free shipping. http://www.use-enco.com/1/1/45212-100772-mobil-no-2-vactra-2-way-oil.html


----------



## chhedausa (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you.  I ordered the vactra #2, and of course a few other things I probably did not need)


----------



## tmarks11 (Jan 22, 2015)

chhedausa said:


> Will the iso 68 oil recommended for use in the gear box be acceptable to use on the fill holes and ways on a pm1236 or should I get some way oil?


Mobil Vactra 2 is ISO68.

And it is good stuff.  Wait for a good 20% off + free ship from Enco (just missed one yesterday) and buy 4 gallons.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 23, 2015)

On my PM1236, the oils/lubes I use are:

Vactra #2 for the ways & ball oilers on the carriage, cross slide, compound slide, & tailstock

Velocite #10 for the ball oilers for the threading leadscrew/power feed shaft ends, & gearbox shaft (located behind the gearbox cover).

DTE Heavy Medium (ISO68) for the headstock, gearbox, & apron.

Motul C2 chain lube for the open spur gears.


----------



## chhedausa (Jan 23, 2015)

darkzero said:


> On my PM1236, the oils/lubes I use are:
> 
> Vactra #2 for the ways & ball oilers on the carriage, cross slide, compound slide, & tailstock
> 
> ...



Perfect!  Now I understand.  Thank you darkzero.


----------

